# It Is Important To Identify Original Acekard 2i !



## lightakejerry (Jul 2, 2011)

As we know,Acekard 2i is one of the most popular slot 1 flashcarts in the market , Acekard users rarely have to wait long for patches and compatibility 

updates.  There is an alternative loader for the Acekard called the AKAIO software.  While it was not created by the Acekard team it has their full endorsement and improves loading 

speed as well as adds support for the EZFlash 3in1 slot-2 device for loading gameboy advanced game backups.

As a reseller and the moderator of the Acekard forum, Hereby I would like to tell you guys how to identify original acekard 2i because a lot of clones in the market currently.

1.Package:JUST giftbox not blister packaging.

2.No card reader in the original packaging.

3.Pay attention to the WORDS mark on the packaging "Dsi(XL) & 3DS Compatible" 

4.Check the Anti-Counterfeit Code by official website here

5.Don't believe those words "lowest price",we won't cut down the price untill get discounts form Acekard Team, if you has any questions please contact AK Team for help.

6.It's said that the latest update patch compatible with DSI 1.43 & 3DS 2.1 will be release next week, so please don't believe the words "Nintendo 3DS 2.1.0.3 and Nintendo DSi 1.4.2 Compatible with Acekard 2i now"

I hope this is clear enough and more helpful for you to learn more about acekard 2i, thanks.

Regards,
Jerry


----------

